# New School Prayer



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I was reading some of the recent threads, all good ones too, and the other part of the problem (besides our gooberment), in my opinion and my opinion only, is the lack of prayer and God in our country. After all our country was founded on the belief of freedom to worship. Now it is illegal to say anything about God in schools and a lot of other places. But then again if you are muslim you can block off a street in New York or Washington DC to kneel down and pray. That just burns my butt. We can't but they can. Whats wrong with that picture. Enough with my rant cause I just wanted to show everyone the new school prayer a kid in Minnesota wrote (supposedly). I just think this is so true.

BY A 15-year-old SCHOOL KID who got an A+ for this entry
(TOTALLY AWESOME)!

*The Lord's Prayer Is not allowed in mostUS Public schools any more. A kid in Minnesota, wrote the following **NEW School Prayer:*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*Now I sit me down in school*

*Where praying is against the rule*

*For this great nation under God*

*Finds mention of Him very odd.*

*If scripture now the class recites,*
*It violates the Bill of Rights.*

*And anytime my head I bow*

*Becomes a Federal matter now.*

*Our hair can be purple, orange or green,*
*That's no offense; it's a freedom scene..*
*The law is specific, the law is precise.*
*Prayers spoken aloud are a serious vice.*

*For praying in a public hall*

*Might offend someone with no faith at all..*
*In silence alone we must meditate,*

*God's name is prohibited by the State..*

*We're allowed to cuss and dress like freaks,*
*And pierce our noses, tongues and cheeks...*
*They've outlawed guns, but FIRST the Bible.*
*To quote the Good Book makes me liable.*

*We can elect a pregnant Senior Queen,*
*And the 'unwed daddy,' our Senior King.*
*It's 'inappropriate' to teach right from wrong,*
*We're taught that such 'judgments' do not belong..*

*We can get our condoms and birth controls,*
*Study witchcraft, vampires and totem poles...*
*But the Ten Commandments are not allowed,*
*No word of God must reach this crowd.*

*It's scary here I must confess,*

*When chaos reigns the school's a mess.*
*So, Lord, this silent plea I make:*

*Should I be shot; My soul please take!*

*Amen*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yup. amazing how it is now pc to embrace every vile thing.do not fret, the king is coming soon.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats how they have gotten control. They let the idiots have what they want and and slowly take away freedoms !! Offer them free food and insurance or a job to support theirselves and they will take the free stuff every time !!!! I blame it all on PARENTS not being in touch with what is beibg taught.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yes, I blame it on parents.I also blame it on christians for remaining silent and fearfull to speak out.

ther are few who like what I have to say, but at least I am not afraid to say it.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Short said:


> I'm not religious. I don't look down on anyone who is religious but everyone who is religious will most certainly looks down on me because I am a "non believer". To each there own. Everyone should have the right to have religious freedom. This country *is* founded on the belief of freedom and worship. Why does it upset you when a certain religious group block off a street for a religious function, how is that effecting you? Plenty of christian and catholic organizations have these types of functions that have certain parks or areas of the city blocked off.
> 
> I also am not religious. I am christian. it is not the same thing. for the record, I do not look down on you. in fact there was A time I probably would have agreed with you .
> 
> ...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Short, I am not a real religious person either. But when I was a child I did learn morals from the church and my parents. In my mind parents are responsible for their children. To me if a child is doing drugs, stealing or any other activity that is morally wrong, it can usually be brought back to an unsupervised child. Sure you will have some "go bad" but that is another discussion. If parents would be interested in what their kids are learning and be a part of it, a lot of the crap that is around now would not have been aloud to happen. But now these children are the parents and it will only get worse. If you teach crap what else you do expect !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

short wrote

"Blame the parents" you say. I knew plenty of kids when I was in school who's parents were bible thumpin, hard chargin christians, and their kids were dope smokin hooligans that put on a good show every sunday when they went to church, but were a sexual sinner the rest of the week. How can you blame the parents for kids having a mind of their own? They are more influenced by the media then ever before. Every kid has some technology in their grasp to connect them to the world's darkest problems and they feed on that. As parents, all you can do is try to lead them to be good kids. The rest is up to them, what path they choose.

I cannot say exactly why this happens in every case.

but I will speculate on a couple possible causes.

1 parents lack of involvement.

2 child rebels because they have observed hypocrisy in parents lives.

Proverbs 22:6English Standard Version (ESV)

6 Train up a child in the way he should go;
even when he is old he will not depart from it.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/07/06/why-may-the-government-ban-businesses-from-saying-we-wont-bake-cakes-for-same-sex-weddings/

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015/07/08/bakers-who-refused-to-make-lesbian-wedding-cake-told-to-pay-135k-by-monday-or-else.html?intcmp=latestnews

government infringement on rights? can't have your cake and eat it to. unlss of coarse you are gay.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, let me clarify "blame the parents "

As a parent it is their obligation to be envolved with every aspect of their childrens lives, even if their choices in religon or other activites is somewhat different. It is " my opiion" if they stay "active" (and that doesnt mean doing drugs with them) with their kids there will be a lot better chance the kids will be contributing to a better society.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Short said:


> I am not gay, and I won't put people down because they are. Take it how you want, but it would be appreciated if you would keep anti gay remarks to yourself. I have plenty of friends who are. My sister is gay. And she would give you the shirt off her back if that meant helping you. How did I know.....of course a talk about religion would turn into a gay bashing party. Ah yes...wonderful christians....don't hate and don't judge...that is unless you aren't christian or you happen to be gay.


wow! no need to get short .I did not put anyone down.speaking a truth about gays is not "gay bashing". it is merely speaking a truth. before you accuse someone of being hatefull, you really should take a good long look in the mirror, my friend. agree or don't , makes no difference to me.so much for talking respectfully. you couldn't even make it one post.

come on , lighten up dude ! that was funny.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I really don't care if you are a believer or not or anyone for that matter. I don't agree with it NOT being ok to pray in school because someone that doesn't could be offended. But turn it around once you take it away now the one who can't pray is offended. I have seen a guy tear a young girl apart for telling him to have a merry Christmas and he wasn't a believer this girl stood there and cried because she was being nice! As for all the gay marriage that's a states decision that should be left to the people not the Supreme Court. i don't really agree with it but I also think humans deserve dignity. We are banning the confederate battle flag but lighting up the White House like a rainbow. Both accounts wrong to me.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> I was reading some of the recent threads, all good ones too, and the other part of the problem (besides our gooberment), in my opinion and my opinion only, is the lack of prayer and God in our country. After all our country was founded on the belief of freedom to worship. Now it is illegal to say anything about God in schools and a lot of other places. But then again if you are muslim you can block off a street in New York or Washington DC to kneel down and pray. That just burns my butt. We can't but they can. Whats wrong with that picture. Enough with my rant cause I just wanted to show everyone the new school prayer a kid in Minnesota wrote (supposedly). I just think this is so true.
> 
> BY A 15-year-old SCHOOL KID who got an A+ for this entry
> (TOTALLY AWESOME)!
> ...


*Plus 10 Buddy*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

politics

religion

im staying out of this one

:smiley-eatin-popcorn:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

everyone is missing the point.

you can pray in schools. teachers just cannot lead the class in prayers. it is not encouraged, and even frowned upon , but can be done.

but the underlying point in this prayer is that while prayer is discouraged , every other dispicable thing known to man is promoted. children are being taught they must be tolerant of all things, with the exclusion of prayer.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

"every other dispicable thing known to man is promoted. children are being taught they must be tolerant of all things, with the exclusion of prayer."

I agree 100% and say its wrong !! I will not point fingers or call names, but I will state my opinion


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I am just trying to exercise my 1st amendment right but I will NOT force anything upon anyone!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

When was the last time a christian was spit on for being a christian?

Just now somewhere in the middle east, France or Britain in a no zone or maybe even in Lansing Michigan.

My apologies short, to your sister for someones uncouth behavior.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Not to derail further, but it's not the gays that bug me..it's the MILLIONS of legal AND illegal foreigners who come here to "start a new life" then demand that we change to be more like the craphole they came from, and "tolerate" them....tolerate is liberal code for forced acceptance. I pray that that nonsense stops. The gays are the last thing on my mind.

Colorado demonstrates this on a smaller scale. Californians and Texans FLOODING in telling us how much better it is where they come from and trying to change things......GO BACK if you don't like it. (I'll take the Texans over the Kommiformians). Texans just need to stop driving like we are in one of your big cities like Dallas. CALM DOWN HOSS!

Sorry, derail/rant over.

Back to your regularly scheduled programming.

Btw I like turtles


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Most Dallas people probably ain't from Texas! Fort Worth may be a different story. My stance on pretty much everything is if I have offended you, my apologies but I ain't changing for anyone. I haven't been asked if the confederate battle flag offends me yet by my BLACK neighbors down the road fly one. No one asked me if in God we trust offends me on our money! Fact is if you offend me I'll tell you to have a blessed day and move on. Everyone has their right to like and love what they do. Be it a flag, a sexual preference, or being a mooch on society! We are so worried about what we must accept but we have accepted those to be slugs and reproduce to live off our tax dollars. Black brown white Christian atheist who cares get a job and pay taxes!!!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

short , I have never spit on a gay or any other minority for that matter. nor do I condone such behavior. had I been there and seen your sister spat upon , I would have been the first to beat the hell out of whoever did it. whatever one does in privacy of ones home is thier business. I may not aprove but so long as no one is telling me I have to, to each his(her) own.I feel the same way about heterosexuals who feel the need to act lovy-dovy in public.I don't need or wish to see it. but will say nothing so long as no one is forcing me to aprove of it.

that said you found my post offensive, my oppologies , it was not my intention. but I DO STAND BEHIND WHAT I POSTED. you saw it as inflamatory, I could say the same thing of your comments on religion, but I chose to ignore them.

christians get spit on all the time , just not much in this country. they are often also the subject of ridicule and they actually often get thier heads wacked off. in pretty much the same countries where they would remove your sisters head. no, I am not muslim bashing . just stateing a truth.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

In the interest of full disclosure it was not short who found your (kiyote) statement inflammatory. If the time stamps are correct he didn't see it and has no idea what we are talking about.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I didn't think this thread would generate the kind of responses it has when I posted it. For that I appoligize and will not post things like that again. I was reading the "old" email that I recently recieved and thought to my self that this is the partially true and is the end result of a lot of the problems in this country today. Life is not as it was 30, 40 years ago.

We need to let this thread die here.

Dwtrees.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As you were the OP on this thread I'll honor that request. Should anyone have issue with my decision feel free to PM me.


----------

